# Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*​Frage und Kommentar

Natürlich MÜSSEN auch richtige Anglerverbände mit der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie wie dem NABU reden. 

Natürlich kann man auch in einzelnen Punkten zusammen arbeiten (in manchen wird man auch von Behörden/Gesetzgeber gezwungen).

*Muss man aber wirklich auch, selbst  wenn man kein Anglerverband ist sondern als "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems", dem in Niedersachsen extrem anglerfeindlichen NABU für dessen Werbung so zur Verfügung stehen?*

So, wie das der Präsident Pieper des "Sportfischerverband im Fischereiverband Weser-Ems" ja augenscheinlich macht?

Oder ist er nicht derjenige, der da auf dem Foto des NABU zu sehen ist (s.o. oder Link unten) - dann kauf ich ne neue Brille! 

*Geworben wird da für die Landesvertreterversammlung des NABU in Hannover zum 70. Jahrestag.*

Im folgenden Link könnt ihr das nochmal besser sehen bei dem Bild aus 2016. Scheint der gleiche Anlass gewesen zu sein, von dem auch obiges Foto zur Einladung der NABU stammt. Und da winkt der Herr, den ich für Präsident Pieper halte, noch recht freundlich und steht nicht wie oben nur "harmlos" daneben: https://niedersachsen.nabu.de/wir-ueber-uns/transparenz/jahresberichte/index.html

Und da direkt rechts neben Sportfischer-Präsi Pieper, da ist Dr. Holger Buschmann, der Landesvorsitzende des NABU, zu sehen!
Der Sportfischerpräsi ist also nicht nur irgendwie dabei, sondern prominent an der Seite des NABU-Vorsitzenden! 
Der für mich nachgewiesen anglerfeindlich ist in seinen Äußerungen, siehe nachfolgend:
*So weit, so schlecht - Warum? *

Weil es das anglerfeindliche Schleimen und Anwanzen des "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" an den NABU zeigt (ob dabei nur das gemeinsame Kohle abzocken und verwalten im Rahmen der BINGO-Stiftung  verantwortlich ist oder noch anderes daran hängt, kann man nur vermuten).

*Fakten zur Anglerfeindlichkeit des NABU in Niedersachsen und des anwanzens vom "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" an diesen NABU*
Schon ab 2012 hätte man wissen können, wie der NABU tickt.
Das Folgende ist genau von dem Dr. Buschmann, dem NABU-Vorsitzenden, neben dem der Weser-Ems Präsi die NABU-Flagge hochhält und genau für diesen NABU mit diesem Präsi wirbt, von dem folgende Aussage stammt:
http://www.szlz.de/startseite_artikel,-nabu-kritik-der-angler-ist-blosse-polemik-_arid,423070.html


> _Die „bestehende Ruhe und Störungsfreiheit“ zu gewährleisten und „störende Nutzung“ zu verhindern, habe daher „größte Bedeutung“. *„Das heißt, dass keine fischereiliche Nutzung stattfinden darf, sondern lediglich die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Hege durchgeführt werden soll“, stellt der Landesvorsitzende des Nabu, Dr. Holger Buschmann, in der Pressemitteilung kla*r. „Auch der Fischbestand soll sich in der Auenlandschaft natürlich entwickeln dürfen – *ohne unsachgemäßen Fischbesatz und ohne selektiven Fang.“*_



Sicher aber hätte man das aber wissen können, wie dieser NABU in Niedersachsen tickt - sogar MÜSSEN in meinen Augen -  ab 2015!

Selbst ein für mich im Kern nicht gerader kompetenter und eher anglerfeindlicher Verband wie der Sportfischerverband Weser-Ems hätte das begreifen müssen:
NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....

LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist dann noch der Vorwurf des NABU, dass Angler (wie auch Motocrossfahrer und Camper etc.) massiv die Vogelwelt stören würden.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Anglerfeindlicher NABU Niedersachsen und "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" "befreundete Naturschutzverbände"*​Statt dessen also nicht nur jetzt die Werbung des "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" für diesen anglerfeindlichen NABU.

Denn auf der Mitgliederversammlung des "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" 2017 stellte der Vizepräsi des NABU klar, wie eng Weser-Ems sich am NABU  orientieren würde! Und der Bericht von Weser-Ems zeigt auch klar, wie nahe die dem NABU und solchen Leuten wie Dr. Buschmann und Dr. Büscher stehen:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...seinem-diesjaehrigen-sportfischertag-ein.html


> Mit Dr. Nick Büscher hielt der stellvertretende Landesvorsitzende des NABU Niedersachsen die folgende Ansprache. Dabei betonte er,* dass er sich beim LFV Weser-Ems von einem befreundeten Naturschutzverband eingeladen fühlt*



Zu diesem NABU-Vize habe ich auch schon mal was geschrieben, nur damit ihr wisst, mit wem da der "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems"  so engen und freundschaftlichen Kontakt pflegt - gegen Menschen und Angler. Der angesprochene Vize und sein "Menschen- bzw. Weltbild" - und da freut sich also Weser-Ems drüber!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> PS:
> Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen..
> ...



Einen weitergehenden Kommentar verkneife ich mir.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einen weitergehenden Kommentar verkneife ich mir.....
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


Ok. nicht ganz:
Aber dazu fällt mir nur noch der Spruch mit Kälbern und Metzgern ein...

Auch ohne Foto, nur mit den Aussagen, wäre das alles schon elend genug..

Manchmal denke ich wirklich, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer haben es nicht besser verdient, wenn sie ihre Verbände nicht nur so gewähren lassen, sondern immer weiter finanzieren...


----------



## harbec (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

... bitte den Spruch mit den Kälbern und Metzgern!
Den kenne ich noch nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Metzger selber....


----------



## KaroFisch (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Hallo,
ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das regelmässige NABU bashing hier nicht ganz. Auch als Angler halte ich mich für einen Natur- und Tierfreund. Nicht nur was Hunde, Katzen und Fische angeht, sondern auch was die "wilde" Flora und Fauna betrifft. Dazu sind aus meiner Sicht auch Schutzgebiete nötig oder würdet ihr die komplett ablehnen?
Vielleicht hat der liebe Gott und seine Kollegen die Gewässer nicht nur gemacht damit wir Angelplätze haben. 
Wenn ich schon vom "angelfeindlichen NABU" lese klingt das für mich eher nach Feindbild als nach Dialog. 
Ein Nachbar von mir war auch lange im NABU aktiv und ist immer nett und interessiert an meiner Angelei. Bestimmt gibt es auch im NABU so einige Spinner. Das kann man aber über  Angler wie über alle grösseren Interessengruppen leider auch sagen.
Ich denke es gibt doch reichlich Platz für alles. Schutzgebiete, Schiffsverkehr, Angler und Freizeitkapitäne. Wasser ist eben nicht nur zum angeln da. Man mus wie überall im echten Leben Kompromisse finden. Das geht doch nur zusammen und nicht gegeneinander.
Wenn sie die Wahl hätten würden sich die schlauen Kälber den Schlachter vielleicht wirklich aussuchen...haben sie aber nicht. Ich krieg schon wieder Hunger wenn ich an Kalbfleisch denke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Lies einfach oben die verlinkten Aussagen vom NABU selber dazu!!

Angler weg, Angeln quasi nur unter NABU-Aufsicht, nur Hege, keine Fischerei, Spenden sammeln um Anglern Gewässer wegzukaufen, weil die schädlich sind, etc. etc...

Dass der kleine NABU-Mensch vor Ort (wie von Dir angeführt)  genauso ein Guter sein kann wie ein kleiner Angelfischerverbandsmensch vor Ort in  seinem Verein, das ist keine Frage. 

Nur wenns raufgeht in der Hierarchie in den Verbänden, da wirds dann immer elender ...

Und dann kommt eben das dabei raus, wenn die da oben mit dem Arsxx zusammenreissen, was unten mit viel Mühe versucht wird zusammen zu halten.

Und wenn solche Dinge wie oben vom NABU ÖFFENTLICH postuliert werden, kann man als Angler nicht mit denen gemeinsame Sache machen - als Sportfischer wie bei Weser-Ems augenscheinlich schon.

Kälber....
Metzger............


----------



## Ørret (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

So ist das in WE...man macht sich nicht so gerne Arbeit und geht deshalb den leichten Weg! Dazu biedert man sich an, ruht sich auf seine angeblich so guten Beziehungen zur Politik aus und geht immer wieder Kompromisse ein(siehe Nachtangelverbot Emsauen), bis irgendwann vor lauter Kompromissen nichts mehr übrig bleibt.
Und wenn ein Verein es wagt zu meckern ,hat man ja immer noch das Druckmittel der Gewässerpachten!
Pieper hat ja angekündigt nächstes Jahr nicht wieder zu kandidieren aber ob sich die Marschrichtung unter dem neuen Präsi dann ändern wird??? Ich befürchte nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Pieper hat ja angekündigt nächstes Jahr nicht wieder zu kandidieren aber ob sich die Marschrichtung unter dem neuen Präsi dann ändern wird??? Ich befürchte nicht....


Vielleicht will er sich mehr im NABU engagieren?

Da scheint er eh besser hinzupassen...

Aber guck eure zweite Reihe und euer Hauptamt an  -Siehst Du da etwa Hoffnung für Angler und Angeln?


----------



## Ørret (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Leider nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

tja.........


----------



## Ørret (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Vielleicht bewirbt sich ja zukünftig der AVN um das ein oder andere Gewässer und verhilft den WE Vereinen so zu ihren Glück...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Vielleicht sollten die W-E Vereine einfach ihre Verbandsoberen mal zum Teufel jagen? 

Oder
* - TIPP - !!:*
Abklären, ob die Pachtverträge von W-E so überhaupt rechtmäßig sind, dass die einen an eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft ketten....

Guter Jurist, der sich in solchen Dingen auskennt, sollte mal Pachtverträge anschauen!

Ist oft interessant, was da rauskommt und was dann auf einmal alles möglich wird... 

Nur als Tipp - machen müssen das schon die vor Ort...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Davon ab, wie ich mir Angelorganisationen wünsche und deren Verhältnis zu Schützern wie dem NABU, ist ja auch nicht Neues!

Ebensowenig wie weit entfernt davon real existierende Angel- und Sportfischerverbände sowie die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ist (wie man am Beispiel hier ja sehen kann):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*​
> Es ist egal, wer endlich die notwendige Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln im Bund und in Europa macht, Verband, Verein, Stiftung oder auch eine Firma:
> Es *MUSS* geschehen und finanziert werden.
> 
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Pieper geht so gar nicht und hat es auch leider immer wieder unter Beweis gestellt. Das Problem bei ihm ist: Er hat eine gewisser Macht und wenn sich bestimmte Vereine oder einzelne Personen abwenden, dann wird auch gerne mit dieser Macht gedroht. Es gab da einige Aktionen die gegen die Angelverbote/NABU Aktionen waren. Diese wurden - nachdem es etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit erlangt hatte - auf einmal eingestellt.

Wer dann die Ohren aufgehalten und im Hintergrund mitbekommen hat, was da so abging und womit erpresst worden sein soll, da bekommt man schon das glatte kotzen. Seit dem habe ich den Herr Pieper gefressen. Und machen können betroffene oft leider nichts, wenn die gedrohten Konsequenzen höher sind. Traurig aber so sieht die Realität aus.

Was ich glaube womit hinter so einer Zusammenarbeit gewunken wird... das behalte ich auch lieber für mich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es gab da einige Aktionen die gegen die Angelverbote/NABU Aktionen waren. Diese wurden - nachdem es etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit erlangt hatte - auf einmal eingestellt.


Der richtige Anglerverband in Niedersachsen kämpft da weiter:
http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

Es gibt also schon Unterschiede (abgesehen davon, dass man beim AVN auch nur die Hälfte an Mitgliedsbeitrag bezahlen muss) ...

Siehe zum Thema NABU auch Matze Koch (Mitglied beim AVN, der weiss, warum):
Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330294


----------



## harbec (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

... der Pieper scheint ja ein selten großer Armleuchter
zu sein!
Das Wie und Woher seiner Erpessungsmöglichkeiten gegenüber
Vereinsfunkionären wäre mal ganz interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



harbec schrieb:


> Das Wie und Woher seiner Erpessungsmöglichkeiten gegenüber Vereinsfunkionären wäre mal ganz interessant.


Weil da viele Vereine Gewässer vom/über den Verband gepachtet haben und bei Austritt/Wechsel dann befürchten, Gewässer zu verlieren...

Daher mein Tipp:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * - TIPP - !!:*
> Abklären, ob die Pachtverträge von W-E so überhaupt rechtmäßig sind, dass die einen an eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft ketten....
> 
> Guter Jurist, der sich in solchen Dingen auskennt, sollte mal Pachtverträge anschauen!
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Präsi Pieper...mitten drin statt nur dabei, jedoch auf dem falschen Maskenball!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Der war auch gut ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

ich schrieb schon mehrfach, dass die Verbände längst von NABU und CO unterwandert sind.
Anders ist deren Verhalten auch nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich schrieb schon mehrfach, dass die Verbände längst von NABU und CO unterwandert sind.
> Anders ist deren Verhalten auch nicht zu erklären.



nicht alle, die guten eher nicht  (siehe AVN)...

Aber die schlechten wie Weser-Ems halt vielleicht schon, die sich auch eher Naturschutz als Angeln und Angler auf die Fahnen schreiben.....

NOCH schlimmer, allerdings nur ein noch unbedeutenderer Kleinverband, ist der AGSB aus NRW:
DIE SIND SOGAR MITGLIED IM NABU!!!!!!!

Die lassen ihre Angler noch für den NABU zahlen!!

Siehe:
http://www.agsb-nrw.de/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Das macht halt den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied im Umgang mit anderen Organisationen sowie auch mit Behörden und Politik.

Werner Klasing samt AVN auf streitbarer Augenhöhe,am Puls des Geschehens und eben nicht als Bittsteller oder Drückeberger unterwegs.

Pieper dagegen...ist eigentlich ein offenes Geheimnis,das er in o.g.Kreisen als der deutlich angenehmere "Gegner" gilt..was das in Klarsprech heisst,kann sich jeder an 3 Fingern abzählen:

Wir machen..der W-E Grüssonkel nickt kooperativ ab.


----------



## Ørret (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

So isses Ruhrfischer.... Man konnte auch den Eindruck gewinnen Pieper ging es nur darum soviele Ehrenamtsposten wie möglich zu sammeln, wirklich was zum Positiven für Angler zu bewegen,darum ging es ihm offensichtlich nicht. Zumal er wohl auch nicht wirklich aktiver Angler ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Würden sich alle Verbände etwas weniger von Schützern einlullen und im vorauseilenden Gehorsam schon Kompromisse anbieten, würde es für Angler besser aussehen überall in D..

Nicht umsonst ist Pieper ja aber auch Vize im DAFV.

Er schmust mit dem anglerfeindlichen NABU; der DAFV mit dem Verbotsministerium in Berlin.

Denn Frau Dr. sieht den Verband DAFV ja auch zuerst als Naturschutzverband und haut Angler mit falschen "Angeboten" ans Umweltministerium beim Thema Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt/AWZ in die Pfanne (auch da gehts ja um Natura2000, wie auch in NDS bei Verboten) 

 Frau Dr. und ihre Hauptamtler sind also kein Stück besser:






Wer solche - in meinen Augen - Verräter in den eigenen Reihen füttert und wählt, braucht keine PETA mehr.
Die schaffen das schon alleine...
Alles eine Sorte...........


----------



## Leech (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das regelmässige NABU bashing hier nicht ganz.



Thomas schreibt doch selbst:


> Natürlich kann man auch in einzelnen Punkten zusammen arbeiten (in manchen wird man auch von Behörden/Gesetzgeber gezwungen).



Es gibt allerdings den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Gesprächen und ggf Zusammenarbeit in Einzelpunkten oder eben der Tatsache, dass ich Vorsitzender einer Angelverbands und somit einer Interessengemeinschaft bin & dann mit seifigen Händen den Bücksteller spiele, für eine Naturschutzfraktion, die die Interessen, die du als Vorsitzender vertreten solltest, grundsätzlich dämonisieren.

Hier ist der Hase vergraben.
Mit Nabu reden und Argumente austauschen - why not.
Mit Nabu reden und zum Bittsteller werden - please not.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

oha  - erkannt! 

Respekt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

man hört munkeln, dass im W-E Gebiet diskutiert wird - viele Vereinsfunktionäre wussten das alles wohl nicht.

Weder, wie der NABU da über Angler und Angeln denkt und veröffentlicht, noch über das anwanzen von W-E an diesen NABU.

Freut mich, wenn wir mit für etwas Aufklärung sorgen können..

Danke für Rückmeldungen aus Niedersachsen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Der AVN bleibt dran an der Sache mit der Novelle zum Fischereigesetz!

Die haben nun auch alle Stellungnahmen dazu jetzt eingestellt, so dass ihr das nachlesen könnt:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/645-novelle-fischereigesetz-wird-nicht-verabschiedet.html

Der andere Niedersachsenverband, der "SPORTFISCHERVERBAND IM 
LANDESFISCHEREIVERBAND WESER-EMS e.V." hat dazu nichts eingebracht in die Politik im Vorfeld, sonder lässt einfach alles geschehen.

Die schmusen lieber weiter mit dem NABU, wie man ja hier im Thread sieht...


----------



## Ørret (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

So läuft das in WE warscheinlich zukünftig ab.... Naturschutz über Naturschutz aber angeln streng verboten#q#q#q
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/neues-nebengewaesser-wurde-an-die-ems-angeschlossen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Tja, nur die dümmsten Kälber suchen sich ihren Metzger selber..

Wie oft und wie lange haben wir gewarnt und gewarnt und gewarnt und gewarnt.........

Was soll ich da noch schreiben???


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Ørret schrieb:


> So läuft das in WE warscheinlich zukünftig ab.... Naturschutz über Naturschutz aber angeln streng verboten#q#q#q
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/neues-nebengewaesser-wurde-an-die-ems-angeschlossen.html



Da werden die Ems-Angler aber in der Zukunft deutlich von profitieren. Ein sinnvoller Weg, um die vielen Negativfolgen der Begradigungen und Vertiefungen wenigstens teilweise aufzufangen.


----------



## Ørret (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Richtig...aber das wäre mit erlaubten Angeln auch so....Ist glaube ich immer so wenn Bingo Geld gibt,das dann angeln verboten wird. 
In WE geht's viel zu viel um den Naturschutz das Angeln interessiert scheinbar niemanden mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Nochmal:
Nur lesen vorne im Artikel (ich kopiers sonst gerne nochmal rein), was der NABU in Niedersachsen will - *Anglerfeinde pur!! *

*Und Pieper und Weser-Ems machen mit denen gegen Angler gemeinsame Sache.*


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Richtig...aber das wäre mit erlaubten Angeln auch so....Ist glaube ich immer so wenn Bingo Geld gibt,das dann angeln verboten wird.
> In WE geht's viel zu viel um den Naturschutz das Angeln interessiert scheinbar niemanden mehr.



Aber in Laichhabitaten zu angeln ist eben kontraproduktiv!

Einerseits halten sich dort nunmal (im Idealfall) vermehrt Laichfische auf und außerdem ist auch gerade die Ufervegetation wie z.B. Schilfgürtel  wichtig, die dann sicherlich leiden würde. Also ich sehe da jetzt nichts Negatives an der Initiative.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Ja, Du hast eh so Deine "eigenen" Interpretationen (vergangene Postings lesen ist immer sinnvoll), wenns um anglerfeindliche Verbände geht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4706054#post4706054

Sollte man wissen, um manches Posting einordnen zu können...


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und Pieper und Weser-Ems machen mit denen gegen Angler gemeinsame Sache.*




Stammtischparole...

Den Anglern geht es hier ziemlich gut...keine Nachtangelverbote, Nutzungsrechte in Landschaftsschutzgebieten, gute Aalbestände, keine Grundeln..|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Wie gesagt, Du hast schon Deine "eigene", Dir zugestandene Sichtweise..

Dann eben doch nochmal reinkopieren, an wen sich Pieper und sein Verband anwanzen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten zur Anglerfeindlichkeit des NABU in Niedersachsen und des anwanzens vom "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" an diesen NABU*
> Schon ab 2012 hätte man wissen können, wie der NABU tickt.
> Das Folgende ist genau von dem Dr. Buschmann, dem NABU-Vorsitzenden, neben dem der Weser-Ems Präsi die NABU-Flagge hochhält und genau für diesen NABU mit diesem Präsi wirbt, von dem folgende Aussage stammt:
> http://www.szlz.de/startseite_artikel,-nabu-kritik-der-angler-ist-blosse-polemik-_arid,423070.html
> ...


----------



## Ørret (4. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Naturschutz blablabla, Naturschutz blabla und nochmal Naturschutz.....
Der LFV sollte sich langsam in Landesnaturschutzverband Weser Ems umbenennen.
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/lfv-bei-den-niedersaechsischen-naturschutztagen-2017.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Wie gesagt? Wen wundert das noch?? Mich wundert, dass das immer noch Leute bezahlen, solchen Unfug, und die nicht wenigstns abwählen, die sonen Dreck verbreiten..


----------



## BERND2000 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Naturschutz blablabla, Naturschutz blabla und nochmal Naturschutz.....
> Der LFV sollte sich langsam in Landesnaturschutzverband Weser Ems umbenennen.
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/lfv-bei-den-niedersaechsischen-naturschutztagen-2017.html


 
 Ich denke es alles nicht ganz so einfach, wie viele das so gern trennen.

 Viele Angelvereine und beide Angelverbände in Niedersachsen ticken Umweltbewusster als in Anderen Regionen in Deutschlands.
 Oft sind Ihre Positionen dem Naturschutz gar ähnlicher als die einer Angelgemeinschaft, welche Angelteiche betreibt.
Niedersachsen ist nicht unbedingt Schlusslicht bei Renaturierungen, Wiederansiedlungen u.s.w....
 Wobei das hier von den Anglern ausgeht, was sonst meist von Ämtern gemacht wird.
 Da muss Ich schmunzeln wenn Andere meinen Gelder von Bingo führten immer zu Angelverboten.
 Solche Gelder kann man als Förderung beantragen, auch als Angelverein, wenn man z.B ein Gewässer erhalten will.
 Natürlich nutzen das auch Naturschutzverbände für Ihre Zwecke, die nicht immer Angelfreundlich sind.

 Derzeit kämpfen nun zwei Angelverbände in Niedersachsen um Mitglieder.
 Beide haben durchaus Naturschutzprojekte, Fachkräfte und Ihre Konflikte mit der Nabu.
 Für die NABU interessante Möglichkeit diesen Konflikt vielleicht auch für sich zu nutzen.
 Wer da Angelfeindliche Positionen hat, könnte denken, "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund

 Wobei die örtliche Nabu  den Anglern oft weniger Probleme macht, als die Verwaltungskräfte im Naturschutz, welche dann Nabu Positionen umsetzen welche Bundesweit entstanden sind.
 Solche Fachkräfte kommen ja gar nicht immer aus der Region, Ihr Bild eines Anglers ist also oft nicht das, was vor Ort gelebt wird.
 Fakt ist natürlich das viele Fachkräfte aus den Reihen der Umweltverbände nun in durch die Politik in Positionen gelangten wo sie nun Einfluss nehmen.
 Viele haben aber nie Erfahrungen vor Ort oder dem Miteinander gesammelt. Also nie gegenseitige Verantwortung und das Miteinander gelernt oder erfahren.

 Will mal so sagen, oft wurden Ihnen Probleme wie zu hoher Karpfenbesatz durch Angler gelehrt, das verallgemeinern sie dann.

 Gefühlt scheppert es nun immer mehr, denn nun werden diese politisch ins Amt gehobenen Fachkräfte verstärkt zum Problem für die Grünen und dem Umweltschutz.
 Denn viele Menschen vor Ort haben die Schnauze voll und wenden sich politisch ab.
 Ich war gestern zu einem G.W treffen, die welche Umweltarbeit machten oder Umweltpositionen haben, haben mit den Grünen nichts mehr im Sinn.
 Auf Übertreibungen folgen eben Gegenreaktionen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Siehe , es ist einfach klar und eindeutig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Pieper zeigt mit "seinem" Verband erneut, wie* nachhaltige und zielführende Verbandspolitik* für Angler geht!

Klasse, wenn man gemeinsam mit anderen einflussreichen Gruppierungen (v.a. auch Ministerien) pragmatische Entscheidungen durchsetzt: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/lfv-bei-den-niedersaechsischen-naturschutztagen-2017.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Wenn Grüne, Schützer und grüne Minister einen Fischereiverband toll finden, würd ich mir schwer Gedanken machen als Angler - an der Anglerfreundlichkeit des Verbandes kanns ja wohl kaum liegen ...

AVN war auch da, musste da aber groß nix dazu schreiben, um sich bei Schützern und abgewählten Ministern anzuwanzen ;-))

Die sitzen eher schon mit denen der anstehenden neuen Regierung zusammen...

Aber schön, der anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverband Weser-Ems noch Fans hat.

Abstimmung mit Füssen läuft ja dennoch weiter..


----------



## Ørret (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Pieper zeigt mit "seinem" Verband erneut, wie* nachhaltige und zielführende Verbandspolitik* für Angler geht!



Guter Witz|muahah:


----------



## Double2004 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Das ist das Wesentliche: "Dieser Weg des Verbandes und seiner Vereine, mit diplomatischen Mitteln seine Interessen zu vertreten, hat bislang immer dazu geführt, dass die anvisierten Ziele für die Mitgliedsvereine erreicht werden konnten."


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Wenn man den Verbanditen da glauben will, kann man das glauben. Die müssen trommeln, weil so viele weglaufen ;-)


----------



## Ørret (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Dann war z.B das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsaltarmen ein anvisiertes Ziel....na Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Pep63 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Das ist das Wesentliche: "Dieser Weg des Verbandes und seiner Vereine, mit diplomatischen Mitteln seine Interessen zu vertreten, hat bislang immer dazu geführt, dass die anvisierten Ziele für die Mitgliedsvereine erreicht werden konnten."



Da kriegt man doch vor lauter lachen einen Heulanfall!|evil:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Das ist das Wesentliche: "Dieser Weg des Verbandes und seiner Vereine, mit diplomatischen Mitteln seine Interessen zu vertreten, hat bislang immer dazu geführt, dass die anvisierten Ziele für die Mitgliedsvereine erreicht werden konnten."


 

Na da helfen wir den Lücken in dieser kreativ beschönigten Aussage doch glatt mal auf die Sprünge :

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669

Das wesentliche hat man rotzfrech verdrängt [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Nun lasst ihn doch - er mag Pieper und seinen Verband halt..

Solche Sympathie muss ja nix mit Fakten oder Anglerfreundlichkeit zu tun haben ..


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun lasst ihn doch


Genau.
Ich find ihn mittlerweile richtig niedlich.
|pftroest:


Double2004 schrieb:


> "Dieser Weg des Verbandes und seiner Vereine, mit diplomatischen Mitteln seine Interessen zu vertreten, hat bislang immer dazu geführt, dass die anvisierten Ziele für die Mitgliedsvereine erreicht werden konnten."


Danke für's raus kramen des Wesentlichen.
Das ist echt geil! 
Speicher ich ab und werd Opi Pieper gelegentlich zitieren.


----------



## Double2004 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Dann war z.B das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsaltarmen ein anvisiertes Ziel....na Prost Mahlzeit



Na ja, es gibt eben auch manchmal unpopuläre Maßnahmen, die dennoch ihren Sinn haben. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es hier ja auch User, die sich allen Ernstes über ein Angelverbot in gezielt angelegten Laichhabitaten aufgeregt haben.|supergri

Den dem LFV angehörenden Vereinen geht es sehr gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Und die Fischbestände sind es häufig ebenso. Kenne z.B. nicht soooviele Regionen in D, in denen Fänge von 10 und mehr Aalen/ Nacht möglich und durchaus häufig sind. 

Man dreht beim LFV definitiv an den richtigen Stellschrauben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

langsam wirds skurril ;-)))
Lustig ists auf jeden Fall.....

Und die vielen Aale fangt ihr dann ja tagsüber, beim Nachtangelverbot ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die vielen Aale fangt ihr dann ja tagsüber, beim Nachtangelverbot ;-)))


|muahah:



Double2004 schrieb:


> Na ja, es gibt eben auch manchmal unpopuläre Maßnahmen, die dennoch ihren Sinn haben.


Eigentlich diskutiere ich aufgrund Sinnlosigkeit ja nicht mehr mit dir,
aber da es durchaus noch andere gibt, die solche Kalauer raus hauen,
hier ein kleiner Kurs in Verbandskunde:

Ein Verband ist nichts anderes als ein Verein.
Dieser hat die Entscheidungen der Mitglieder zu vertreten - und nichts anderes ....gar nichts anderes.
Ein Verband hat somit keine Maßnahmen zu beschließen, die seine Mitglieder ablehnen, zu deutsch: die unpopulär sind.

Und wenn die Mitglieder beschließen, _wir wollen nur noch Schwarzbarsche und Freibier_, dann hat der Verband das umzusetzen oder die unwillige Führung hat abzutreten.

Diese Verbanditen, die meinen sie seien die Chefs oder  Erzieher der Mitglieder _(so einen haben wir in NRW auch)_ haben ihren Job nicht verstanden und gehören hinweggefegt.


----------



## August (9. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> 
> Eigentlich diskutiere ich aufgrund Sinnlosigkeit ja nicht mehr mit dir,
> ...



Kati wer es immernoch nicht Verstanden hat, wird es nie verstehen TOP Erklärung das müsste jetzt bis in die Letzte reihe angekommen sein :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Strombergeske Realsatire


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Im Moment kursiert ein Papier, nachdem ausgerechnet im Bereich Meppen (Weser-Ems Gebiet), also im Gebiet des Naturschutzverbandes der Sportfischer im Fischereiverband von Weser-Ems, von Präsi Pieper, der alles so toll mit GRÜNEN und NABU regelt und keine Nachteile hat, in dem WAPO monieren soll, dass von Grenze NRW bis Emden, also fließbare Ems, schiffbare Ems, Nebenarme und Nebenfließgewässer , sowie an Pachtseen vom Küstenland bis Oldenburger Bereich zahlreiche Verstösse gegen das Tierschutzrecht stattfinden sollen (Einsatz von Setzkeschern und von Lebendködern,  „Catch and Release“ sowie angeblich noch immer stattfindende Preisfischen ).
Man bitte daher ("man" soll Behörde sein, bin dran welche) , die Mitgliedsvereine darauf aufmerksam zu machen, "in geeigneter Weise auf die geltenden tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen hinzuweisen."....

Man habe wohl auch seitens WAPO die Veterinärbehörden des Kreises Emsland entsprechend informiert.


Bin dran am verifizieren und das Originaldokument zu besorgen, um zu wissen, von welcher Behörde das kommt etc..




Dass es ausgerechnet die naturschützenden Weser-Emsler zu erwischen scheint, kann man je nach Haltung als paradox oder gerecht bezeichnen..
:g:g
:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

"Die Geister, die ich rief..." |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

war mein Gedankengang...


----------



## Ørret (21. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

Upps....fliegt da etwa die Bigotterie in WE auf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*

So scheint es ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Moment kursiert ein Papier, nachdem ausgerechnet im Bereich Meppen (Weser-Ems Gebiet), also im Gebiet des Naturschutzverbandes der Sportfischer im Fischereiverband von Weser-Ems, von Präsi Pieper, der alles so toll mit GRÜNEN und NABU regelt und keine Nachteile hat, in dem WAPO monieren soll, dass von Grenze NRW bis Emden, also fließbare Ems, schiffbare Ems, Nebenarme und Nebenfließgewässer , sowie an Pachtseen vom Küstenland bis Oldenburger Bereich zahlreiche Verstösse gegen das Tierschutzrecht stattfinden sollen (Einsatz von Setzkeschern und von Lebendködern,  „Catch and Release“ sowie angeblich noch immer stattfindende Preisfischen ).
> Man bitte daher ("man" soll Behörde sein, bin dran welche) , die Mitgliedsvereine darauf aufmerksam zu machen, "in geeigneter Weise auf die geltenden tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen hinzuweisen."....
> 
> Man habe wohl auch seitens WAPO die Veterinärbehörden des Kreises Emsland entsprechend informiert.
> ...



Das Schreiben war vom Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz, Ref. 102 - Fischerei und Fischwirtschaft.

Es ging an die Verbände, an LAVES (Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit), SFA (Staatliches Fischereiamt Bremerhaven ), Tierschutz im Landwirtschaftsministerium.

Die scheinen das also durchaus höher aufzuhängen.

Insbesondere diverse "Veranstaltungen", die anscheinend Wett/Preisangeln zugerechnet werden würden, wie Setzkescher (auch, aber nicht nur in Verbindung damit) und Catch and Release (in NDS eigentlich nicht geregelt) werden moniert.

Auch "Lebendköder" werden angeprangert, ohne dass diese genauer beschrieben werden.

Allgemein wird davon ausgegangen, dass nicht Würmer oder Maden gemeint sind, sondern Köderfische.

Ich bleibe dran und versuche mehr rauszukriegen.


----------

